
Google search results; organic vs. ads (image) - diminish
http://imgur.com/a/kssFp
======
diminish
I remember one of Altavista's main caveats was the mixing of paid and organic
results. But as of 2017 Google suppresses organic search results in favor of
paid ones more and more after each quarter.

Is it time for new ideas in search space?

